# Rendered Speculation: Production Audi A3 Sedan and Sportback from Theophilus Chin



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With the A3 Concept now fully revealed, render artists like Theophilus Chin have wasted no time in their work imagining just what a production A3 might look like. Our sources at Audi say the A3 family offerings of 3-door, Cabriolet and Sportback offerings will carry over to the new generation and of course a sedan will now be added. And while the concept car's large wheels and aggressive carbon fiber brightwork ... errr... darkwork are all well and good, it's interesting to consider the car in a more realistic production-ready A3 configuration.

In that regard, Chin has wasted no time. Front, side and rear shots of both the Sportback (above) and sedan (below) have been created by Chin for your viewing pleasure.










Want to see the other angles? Check out these links to Chin's website posted below.

* Rendered - Audi A3 Sedan *

* Rendered - Audi A3 Sportback *


----------

